# Dell Optiplex 755 case not opening.



## ally31 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi, I have a dell Optiplex 755 which refuses to let me into the case.

I'm not aware it has ever been locked (although that facility is there).. and i certainly don't have any keys for it.

I have tried pretty much everything other than smashing a hole in its side to get into the case but the clasp which releases the side panel refuses to budge. 
Has anyone out there come across this problem and found a way of getting into these cases. I have opened these types before without trouble..!


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

This video shows someone opening the side panel of a Dell Optiplex 755 to replace the harddrive.

Make sure you are trying to open it the correct way. There have been plenty of time I have been stuck trying to open the side panel on a computer tower because the manufacturer devised some non-standard way of opening it.


----------



## ally31 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for swift reply - 
However I have tried the correct way to pull the slider but it point blank refuses to slide. Tried squeezing, twisting pulling all to no avail.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is that it has been locked then.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

One of the diagrams here shows a "button" that has to be turned about 90° before the clip will open the case.
http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3514/t/19591050.aspx


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I've had to pry the release latch(clasp) with a screw driver in the past on a unit or two if they got really dirty or if the mechanism got bent.


----------

